# Other People Riding Your Horse (Question)



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're not comfortable with her riding your horse then I would say no, don't let her. 

The only person I ever let ride my horse when I was away was my trainer.


----------



## GypseCowgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

I was asked if my pregnant niece's boyfriend could ride my QH. we keep our horses at my dad's farm and supposedly he was a "good" rider. I wasn't there she my niece called me. omg I am still working on "fixing" him.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

If you don't feel comfortable with other people riding your horse or are afraid they're going to do something while riding that you don't like, then don't let them. I know how it feels to feel jealous of other people riding your horse xP.


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would say no. It's one thing to let someone ride your horse when your watching but another thing entirely when you're not there. There's just no way to be sure she won't start 'untraining' him.

If you're worried about hurting her feelings maybe when you ask her to look after him just mention that "he'll be okay for exercise while I'm gone, so don't worry about riding him". Or something like that?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I think if you are going to ask her to take care of your horse, you should let her ride if you are not going to be paying her. This is not a small favour, she must commit to being there 2x a day everyday, feed, muck, etc.
However, she can ride under your terms. That means NOT riding when you are away, if that is what you want, but let her ride under your supervision a few times before and after you go.
The question is, will she honour your request to not ride while you are away? People can be sneaky.
If any of this makes you uncomfortable, maybe your best bet is to pay someone else to look after your horse instead.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Hide his bridle while you are gone.

I would just tell her it would be a liability risk if someone rode and got hurt when you weren't there, but when you are back you'd be happy to let her ride.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I wouldn't allow her to ride while you're away. Not because she will 'stuff him up', but because if she comes off and hurts herself you could be in big trouble!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Liabilities are endless. I'm not there, no riding. When I have someone take care of my horses when I'm gone, I don't even want them to walk into the paddock, just toss the hay over the fence please. Of course I'm usually gone only overnight or the most 2.

I'm very protective of my horses and also don't want anyone hurt. I don't like strings attached either, so I pay whoever takes care of my horses.

Have a neighbor that wanted to trade lessons for taking care of the horses one weekend, but I payed them instead. I'm not a lesson facility (don't have the time or the insurance for that).

If she's doing this with out pay, than maybe set up some time to ride before or after with her as payment.

So as far as jealousy goes, that doesn't fit into the picture with me, it's more of a liability thing with me.


----------



## freddys mum (Jul 8, 2010)

simple just lock away your bridle and saddle ! and i agree with others let her ride when you supervise,just mention you dont want to be responsible for an accident,and you can kindly point out he has a light mouth and only needs a squeeze!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

If I were you, I would tell her in the nicest way that you are afraid of her teaching him anything bad and undoing the training you have so far done with him, or if you don't want to be too direct, say that you are afraid of her getting hurt while you are away or that you were planning on giving him a little rest break.

I would allow people to ride my horse, but only if I was around to watch them. I am very fussy with that sort of thing, and also since it is your horse and if something happens to her (even if she tells you that it's not your fault if anything happens to her) I'm darn sure her parents will not see it the same way and will hold you responsible.

Otherwise as meantioned, get someone else that you can pay to look after your horse. That way there is no risk involved. :wink:


----------



## Britthing (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think she would mess him up in a week.. However the risk is huge if she gets hurt, everyone loves horses untill something gose wrong..
To be honest if you feel that way, just pay someone else to come take care of your horse, put her out of the picture all together...


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I personaly put my horses on "holiday" when im away and get them checked twice a day. Put a lock on your tack room or leave your tack in the house?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I think its one thing if you get jelous and another if your not comphertable. If your not comphertable with her riding him then definatly dont let her. But if you just get a little jealous then id let her ride a couple times for exersize.. and other reasons haha its okay


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If I know the rider can handle the horse, then yes. If I really don't trust their judgement or abilities, no. For example, I'll let anyone ride my 22yr old. My 6yr old OTTB was mentally abused and after being trained perfectly, fell into the hands of someone who couldn't ride to save her life and kicked her when she did something wrong. So I'm bringing her home from the trainer's Tuesday, and no one other than myself will be riding her for a long time because she's still very sensitive to any leg pressure. You literally just stick your belly button out and she'll advance in gait, and stick it back to stop. She's that sensitive, and there's not many people that know her well enough that I'd trust her with for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

I totally agree with Skips.....!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would just tell her your giving your horse a two week break because you thought it would be good for him to take two weeks off. then make sure you lock your bridle/saddle up, or put it in the house. 
I cant stand anyone but my triner or mom riding my horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Tell her you're giving your horse a little break because you've been working him pretty hard lately, or that he has some major behavioral issues under saddle you're working out of him. Then lock your bridle and saddle in your bedroom or in a tack room.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

The question is, does she WANT to ride? I'm looking after a friend's horse while she's away for the week and can honestly say that I have no desire to ride her mare. I love handling her and helping out my friend, but life is just too hectic. I have my own horse to ride, and don't feel like I need to ask to ride hers as well. Perhaps your friend is thinking the same thing? 

Does she have her own horse? Maybe instead of paying her, offer to return the favor when she's away - that's what my friend and I do for each other.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Britthing said:


> I don't think she would mess him up in a week.. However the risk is huge if she gets hurt, everyone loves horses untill something gose wrong..
> To be honest if you feel that way, just pay someone else to come take care of your horse, put her out of the picture all together...


I agree with everything Britthing said.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with the advice of the other posters.

If you dont want her to ride your horse, you have every right. Just tell her your giving him a break, and hide your tack lol


----------

